# Cognito VS. Keys + Blocks???



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Need a vote!! Want to get a 2" lift on the chevy and was wondering which would be a better option. I realize the Cognitos are more payuppayup but if its worth it then I'll save for them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I put the Cognito upper control arms on my truck and I thought they were alright but personally I would try putting longer shock in first or shock extenders. Then max the stock keys out and see if you like it there. As long as ou can get your finger between the stops on the upper control arm your ride will be fine. You really don't need keys unless your stock one's are maxxed out and you want to go higher. I'm sure B and B will come in and tell you what is best.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the cognito more. I think the front end will last longer because there is less stress on the components.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

My boss has an 03 silverado 1500...he has a 2 inch lift with keys and blcoks. he has plenty of shock travel up, but there is no down travel...hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ram_tough - did he upgrade his shocks? Either way I believe I will have to replace my shocks?? Also I was looking at the cognito because like stated above it seems unlike the keys it doesn't add any wear.



JD Dave;968668 said:


> I put the Cognito upper control arms on my truck and I thought they were alright but personally I would try putting longer shock in first or shock extenders. Then max the stock keys out and see if you like it there. As long as ou can get your finger between the stops on the upper control arm your ride will be fine. You really don't need keys unless your stock one's are maxxed out and you want to go higher. I'm sure B and B will come in and tell you what is best.


ok I think I will try maxxing out my keys + buying shock extenders for now and see how it does...if I dont like it I'll just take it all out and try the cognito or longer shocks.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

EGLC;968704 said:


> ram_tough - did he upgrade his shocks? Either way I believe I will have to replace my shocks?? Also I was looking at the cognito because like stated above it seems unlike the keys it doesn't add any wear.


Conveniently my boss is also my neighbor, so i watched the install... he replaced his keys with ford ones. it allows for the 2 inch lift, he used block in the rear, and he installed a set of rancho 5000 shocks front and rear from advance auto parts that are made for a 2 inch lift kit. hope this helps.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A Cognito leveling kit and upgraded keys and blocks are basically the thing. You're just not getting the upper control arms unless you get the kit from Cogntio.

I'd turn it up with the stock keys, buy the upper control arms so to address the severe ball joint angle and alignment issues you experience with raising the front, and add a set of Bilstien's on all four corners and be done with it. 

No reason to change the keys, you can gain enough height with the stock keys to level it out so why buy something you don't need?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

B&B;968742 said:


> A Cognito leveling kit and upgraded keys and blocks are basically the thing. You're just not getting the upper control arms unless you get the kit from Cogntio.
> 
> I'd turn it up with the stock keys, buy the upper control arms so to address the severe ball joint angle and alignment issues you experience with raising the front, and add a set of Bilstien's on all four corners and be done with it.
> 
> No reason to change the keys, you can gain enough height with the stock keys to level it out so why buy something you don't need?


So I can buy the upgraded upper control arms seperate?? Everywhere I look online it seems like you have to buy an entire kit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;968704 said:


> ram_tough - did he upgrade his shocks? Either way I believe I will have to replace my shocks?? Also I was looking at the cognito because like stated above it seems unlike the keys it doesn't add any wear.
> 
> ok I think I will try maxxing out my keys + buying shock extenders for now and see how it does...if I dont like it I'll just take it all out and try the cognito or longer shocks.


Trust me this is a good starting point and it's very inxpensive. I've never seen an 01+ 2500HD truck that need new keys but maybe I'm just lucky. All the tire and truck shops try and sell you new keys but IMO they are not needed in most cases. Good Luck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can buy the UCA's separately. Like here for example.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Post # 14 has a pic of my truck with just shock extenders and the keys almost maxed.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80324


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JD Dave;968759 said:


> Post # 14 has a pic of my truck with just shock extenders and the keys almost maxed.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80324


thanx for that link!!! :salute: :waving: I really like the way that truck sits! I think thats what I'm going to do!

And thanx to B&B as well for that link!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was under the impression that maxing the keys out was a bad thing. I would recommend cranking five to seven turns maybe and checking it, but just turning them all the way is going to tighten everything up and take away the ride altogether. My nephew just cranked his bars on an 02 1500, on somebodys advice he just spun the bolts in with an impact wrench until they stopped. Now it rides like a buckboard, when I rode in it it felt like something would break when you hit a bump. Keep telling him he needs to back it off a little bit.
I turned my keys five turns and gained an honest inch and a half. I wouldn't want to go any tighter, it rides good now and with the diesel and the heavy plow I think I already pound the front suspension hard enough.
Cranking the bars will gain you some height, but it does so by tightening up the front end and taking away suspension travel.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;969083 said:


> I was under the impression that maxing the keys out was a bad thing. I would recommend cranking five to seven turns maybe and checking it, but just turning them all the way is going to tighten everything up and take away the ride altogether. My nephew just cranked his bars on an 02 1500, on somebodys advice he just spun the bolts in with an impact wrench until they stopped. Now it rides like a buckboard, when I rode in it it felt like something would break when you hit a bump. Keep telling him he needs to back it off a little bit.
> I turned my keys five turns and gained an honest inch and a half. I wouldn't want to go any tighter, it rides good now and with the diesel and the heavy plow I think I already pound the front suspension hard enough.
> Cranking the bars will gain you some height, but it does so by tightening up the front end and taking away suspension travel.


Your impression isn't always the case, just depends on how what you're doing has other affects on other components of the suspension. Maxing the adjusters out isn't the issue, maxing out the droop traval at the UCA while also maxing out the stock shock travel from making that severe adjustment is what kills the ride quality (which you touched on). Which the Cognito UCA's and replacement shocks or shock extenders address and both together restore travel to well above acceptable levels. Just adjusting the heck out of the available adjustment with no thought to it also using up all the available travel in the stock suspension components is where guys go wrong. but address those issues and the ride only slightly changes. And with the right shock choice can even be for the better.

In fact, even the stock shocks are too short to use all the available travel (before the droop stop can even become effective) even at original height settings...which is why they get rough and will tear the shocks apart with too much raising over the original settings. Which is why I always recommend stepping up to a longer shock or using extenders right away if you're going more than about 5 turns over stock on the T-bar adjusters.

And as you already know, running the adjusters in with an impact gun (regardless of how far) is about the worst thing to do. Not only does it risk breaking the bolts you also then lose any and all reference over the original baseline settings from where you started.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I have GM Green keys in my truck, it definetly lifts the front higher than the stock keys, I use the green keys in the winter and the stock ones in the summer, for dragracing and truck pulling. I will dig up a picture of my truck before and after the keys and blocks. I would go with keys and blocks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

B&B your knowledge on this stuff is awesome man! thanx a ton!

here is what is on my list:

cognito arms
blocks for rear
bilstien shocks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know its not a Chevy, but my truck uses Torsion bars as well. Factory keys always leave room for adjustment- I was able to get a full 2" out of mine- although my upper control arms were resting on the bump stop. I trimmed the bump stop about a half inch to smooth the ride as they don't make aftermarket control arms for my truck. The only downside to doing all of this is the angle you put the CV Shaft at along with the Lower ball joint.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

but with the upgraded arms the angle on the ball joints and shaft is corrected??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Correct on the uppers. And the lowers don't become an issue as they have more than enough pivot to work with. In fact the lowers don't even come close to any extreme angles.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky-mine were pretty bad when I had it lifted like that and my CV's were at their limit.


----------

